# lvm2 lässt sich nicht kompilieren[solved]

## bvthadden

Hallo,

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich hal nicht installieren kann. hal erfordert drei Packete ( lvm2, cryptsetup & hal selber )

lvm2 bricht dann nach ner Weile mit folgender Meldung den Kompilierungsvorgang ab :

```

\

   FILE=`echo lvmdiskscan.d | sed 's/\\//\\\\\\//g;s/\\.d//g'`; \

   DEPS=`echo ../make.tmpl ../VERSION Makefile ../include/.symlinks_created | sed -e 's/\\//\\\\\\//g'`; \

   i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -MM -I. -I../include -DLVM_SHARED_PATH=\"/usr/sbin/lvm\" -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DDM_IOCTLS -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 lvmdiskscan.c | \

   sed "s/\(.*\)\.o[ :]*/$FILE.o $FILE.d $FILE.pot: $DEPS /g" > lvmdiskscan.d; \

   [ -s lvmdiskscan.d ] || rm -f lvmdiskscan.d

set -e; \

   FILE=`echo lvmcmdline.d | sed 's/\\//\\\\\\//g;s/\\.d//g'`; \

   DEPS=`echo ../make.tmpl ../VERSION Makefile ../include/.symlinks_created | sed -e 's/\\//\\\\\\//g'`; \

   i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -MM -I. -I../include -DLVM_SHARED_PATH=\"/usr/sbin/lvm\" -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DDM_IOCTLS -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 lvmcmdline.c | \

   sed "s/\(.*\)\.o[ :]*/$FILE.o $FILE.d $FILE.pot: $DEPS /g" > lvmcmdline.d; \

   [ -s lvmcmdline.d ] || rm -f lvmcmdline.d

set -e; \

   FILE=`echo lvmchange.d | sed 's/\\//\\\\\\//g;s/\\.d//g'`; \

   DEPS=`echo ../make.tmpl ../VERSION Makefile ../include/.symlinks_created | sed -e 's/\\//\\\\\\//g'`; \

   i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -MM -I. -I../include -DLVM_SHARED_PATH=\"/usr/sbin/lvm\" -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DDM_IOCTLS -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 lvmchange.c | \

   sed "s/\(.*\)\.o[ :]*/$FILE.o $FILE.d $FILE.pot: $DEPS /g" > lvmchange.d; \

   [ -s lvmchange.d ] || rm -f lvmchange.d

set -e; \

   FILE=`echo lvextend.d | sed 's/\\//\\\\\\//g;s/\\.d//g'`; \

   DEPS=`echo ../make.tmpl ../VERSION Makefile ../include/.symlinks_created | sed -e 's/\\//\\\\\\//g'`; \

   i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -MM -I. -I../include -DLVM_SHARED_PATH=\"/usr/sbin/lvm\" -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DDM_IOCTLS -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 lvextend.c | \

   sed "s/\(.*\)\.o[ :]*/$FILE.o $FILE.d $FILE.pot: $DEPS /g" > lvextend.d; \

   [ -s lvextend.d ] || rm -f lvextend.d

set -e; \

   FILE=`echo lvdisplay.d | sed 's/\\//\\\\\\//g;s/\\.d//g'`; \

   DEPS=`echo ../make.tmpl ../VERSION Makefile ../include/.symlinks_created | sed -e 's/\\//\\\\\\//g'`; \

   i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -MM -I. -I../include -DLVM_SHARED_PATH=\"/usr/sbin/lvm\" -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DDM_IOCTLS -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 lvdisplay.c | \

   sed "s/\(.*\)\.o[ :]*/$FILE.o $FILE.d $FILE.pot: $DEPS /g" > lvdisplay.d; \

   [ -s lvdisplay.d ] || rm -f lvdisplay.d

set -e; \

   FILE=`echo lvcreate.d | sed 's/\\//\\\\\\//g;s/\\.d//g'`; \

   DEPS=`echo ../make.tmpl ../VERSION Makefile ../include/.symlinks_created | sed -e 's/\\//\\\\\\//g'`; \

   i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -MM -I. -I../include -DLVM_SHARED_PATH=\"/usr/sbin/lvm\" -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DDM_IOCTLS -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 lvcreate.c | \

   sed "s/\(.*\)\.o[ :]*/$FILE.o $FILE.d $FILE.pot: $DEPS /g" > lvcreate.d; \

   [ -s lvcreate.d ] || rm -f lvcreate.d

set -e; \

   FILE=`echo lvconvert.d | sed 's/\\//\\\\\\//g;s/\\.d//g'`; \

   DEPS=`echo ../make.tmpl ../VERSION Makefile ../include/.symlinks_created | sed -e 's/\\//\\\\\\//g'`; \

   i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -MM -I. -I../include -DLVM_SHARED_PATH=\"/usr/sbin/lvm\" -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DDM_IOCTLS -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 lvconvert.c | \

   sed "s/\(.*\)\.o[ :]*/$FILE.o $FILE.d $FILE.pot: $DEPS /g" > lvconvert.d; \

   [ -s lvconvert.d ] || rm -f lvconvert.d

set -e; \

   FILE=`echo lvchange.d | sed 's/\\//\\\\\\//g;s/\\.d//g'`; \

   DEPS=`echo ../make.tmpl ../VERSION Makefile ../include/.symlinks_created | sed -e 's/\\//\\\\\\//g'`; \

   i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -MM -I. -I../include -DLVM_SHARED_PATH=\"/usr/sbin/lvm\" -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DDM_IOCTLS -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 lvchange.c | \

   sed "s/\(.*\)\.o[ :]*/$FILE.o $FILE.d $FILE.pot: $DEPS /g" > lvchange.d; \

   [ -s lvchange.d ] || rm -f lvchange.d

set -e; \

   FILE=`echo formats.d | sed 's/\\//\\\\\\//g;s/\\.d//g'`; \

   DEPS=`echo ../make.tmpl ../VERSION Makefile ../include/.symlinks_created | sed -e 's/\\//\\\\\\//g'`; \

   i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -MM -I. -I../include -DLVM_SHARED_PATH=\"/usr/sbin/lvm\" -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DDM_IOCTLS -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 formats.c | \

   sed "s/\(.*\)\.o[ :]*/$FILE.o $FILE.d $FILE.pot: $DEPS /g" > formats.d; \

   [ -s formats.d ] || rm -f formats.d

set -e; \

   FILE=`echo dumpconfig.d | sed 's/\\//\\\\\\//g;s/\\.d//g'`; \

   DEPS=`echo ../make.tmpl ../VERSION Makefile ../include/.symlinks_created | sed -e 's/\\//\\\\\\//g'`; \

   i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -MM -I. -I../include -DLVM_SHARED_PATH=\"/usr/sbin/lvm\" -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DDM_IOCTLS -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 dumpconfig.c | \

   sed "s/\(.*\)\.o[ :]*/$FILE.o $FILE.d $FILE.pot: $DEPS /g" > dumpconfig.d; \

   [ -s dumpconfig.d ] || rm -f dumpconfig.d

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1/work/LVM2.2.02.51/tools'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1/work/LVM2.2.02.51/tools'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I../include -DLVM_SHARED_PATH=\"/usr/sbin/lvm\" -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DDM_IOCTLS -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 dmsetup.c -o dmsetup.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 -march=prescott -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wshadow -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wmissing-noreturn -Wformat-security -O2 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--export-dynamic -L./libdm -L./lib -L./daemons/dmeventd -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--export-dynamic -L../libdm -L../lib -L../daemons/dmeventd \

         -L../libdm \

        -o dmsetup dmsetup.o \

        -ldevmapper -lreadline -lrt -ldl -lncurses  -llvm-internal -ldevmapper-event -lpthread -ldevmapper  

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -ldevmapper-event

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [dmsetup] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1/work/LVM2.2.02.51/tools'

make: *** [tools.device-mapper] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2729:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake || die "compile problem"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   compile problem

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

device-mapper ist nicht installiert. Soviel ich weiss, soll ja lvm2 den device-mapper ersetzen. Auch ein 

```

  # USE="static" emerge lvm2

```

bringt den selben Fehler und ich weiss nicht, wie ich das lösen kann. 

BodoLast edited by bvthadden on Tue Nov 24, 2009 5:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Hier ist der passende Bug Report inkl. möglicher Lösung.

----------

## bvthadden

Danke für den Link. lvm2 lässt sich nun compilieren.

Bodo

----------

